# Camp Feral! XI



## Potoroo (May 28, 2008)

Booyah   Just wanted to see if anyone was headed to Camp Feral! this year   All the info on the con is at http://www.campferal.org or ya can send questions to me too at roogoyle@gmail.com 

For those who don't know, Camp Feral! is a furry summer camp run in Algonquin Provincial Park in Ontario, Canada at Camp Arowhon.  There are workshops, activities, dances, games and lots of opportunities to just chill out in the wilderness all for a base all-inclusive cost.  This year is it's 11th year, so it's been around awhile and is always an awesome time 

This year we have a load of artists comin' including Max Blackrabbit (maxblackrabbit on FA) and Ferris (same...ferris on FA) returning, plus other great FA artists such as SarahSilver and CronoLiganthah!

Hope ta see ya there


----------



## da-fox (May 28, 2008)

Potoroo said:


> Booyah   Just wanted to see if anyone was headed to Camp Feral! this year   All the info on the con is at http://www.campferal.org or ya can send questions to me too at roogoyle@gmail.com
> 
> For those who don't know, Camp Feral! is a furry summer camp run in Algonquin Provincial Park in Ontario, Canada at Camp Arowhon.  There are workshops, activities, dances, games and lots of opportunities to just chill out in the wilderness all for a base all-inclusive cost.  This year is it's 11th year, so it's been around awhile and is always an awesome time
> 
> ...



Hum.... too bad its 18+....also, C-ACE is died...and Anthrofest is cancelled this year.... Grrrr... Why its so hard to have a nice rated "PG-13" convention in Canada.. grrr
Well.... Fortunately, Furfright is close from Quebec..


----------



## Kimmerset (May 28, 2008)

da-fox said:


> Grrrr... Why its so hard to have a nice rated "PG-13" convention in Canada.. grrr



That would be more accurate, I think.  

As for going to the con, it's... way too far away.  I have neither the money, resources, or probably the patience it would take to drive/fly there.  Think I'll just stick to Furthest North.


----------



## Potoroo (May 28, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> That would be more accurate, I think.
> 
> As for going to the con, it's... way too far away.  I have neither the money, resources, or probably the patience it would take to drive/fly there.  Think I'll just stick to Furthest North.



Well, I dun think we've ever thought of Feral as a 'con,' it's just a different kind of furry event.  If yer way out west then...yah, Feral's pretty far off.  Every so often a few furs do drive out from Western Canada (we have a few that head over from Washington/Oregon as well by car) but it's pretty gruelling


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 28, 2008)

Too bad CF is further away from me than AnthroCon is...


----------



## da-fox (May 28, 2008)

Well.. the nice thing about Feral, its because its not really a furry convention, but more a summer camp for furries. But... it is better or not!? Dunno... :S Its not a bad idea, but... for some people, I think its a little bit too far :S.... anyway.. hehe


----------



## Potoroo (May 28, 2008)

da-fox said:


> Well.. the nice thing about Feral, its because its not really a furry convention, but more a summer camp for furries. But... it is better or not!? Dunno... :S Its not a bad idea, but... for some people, I think its a little bit too far :S.... anyway.. hehe



*nods* The only thing I'll really say for Feral is that it's in it's 11th year, which means it's one of the longest lasting furry events ever, which is pretty good for something that's not a hotel con   Cost is all inclusive, and it's a cool experience since essentially furries take over a summer camp for a weekend and go swimmin, wall climbing, play music around a campfire, eat tasty food, and play lots of games together that you couldn't pull off at most furry cons aside from the other camping cons like Furthest North and Oklacon.

About 90% of all cons will always be pretty far away from any place you're living since there are so many west coast and east coast cons now.  If you're in Quebec you could always get in touch with the other furs from Montreal and the area who attend...there are six or more regulars from Quebec who come every year


----------



## Akeela (Jul 11, 2008)

The fact that it's more like a summer camp for furs is what pulled me in 
I'd rather go to this than a convention where you have to deal with the city, hotels, food, transportation...

I'm going 
Atleast I fulled intend to going even if I have to take out a small loan >.> /fail

It's really far for me 
I'm way over in ALBERTA XD But really.. greyhounding it won't be TOO terrible and aweful, it's only a couple hundred bucks to greyhound it, as opposed to flying which is alone almost 600... totally ridiculous.And since I don't have my liscence yet >.> I've got no other option unless someone is willing to let me sit beside them.. or behind them XD in their car while I babble stupidly and force them to stop at every tim horton's location along the way >.>
I'm so excited for this 
First convetion evah. Gunna be so much fun :3
Every one should go!


----------



## MrKah (Jul 12, 2008)

hey potoroo i met you at AC briefly 

anyways i wish i could hit up feral this year but i wont be going ;c (besides camping with a bunch of furries sounds fun, but I'd prolly go nuts) 

smack crono's ass for me and take some rad pictures and shit. maybe i'll show up next year


----------



## Potoroo (Jul 13, 2008)

I will smack his ass   It's a conchairs job!!

Hit me up on AIM sometime, roogoyle


----------

